# what was your favorite cycle?



## afreakyone (May 8, 2014)

I'm getting everything together for my 3rd cycle. First one was beginner basicTest E @ 500 per wk for 14 wks. Second one was test prop 100, ever other day for 12 wks with 75mg of winni during the last five.  Im getting ready to start Another Test E and debating on throwing in something else with the exception of Winni. Shit made my head shed like a cheap rug.

What's everyone favorite cycle they have done?


----------



## JOMO (May 8, 2014)

Test/NPP/Drol/Var


----------



## LeanHerm (May 8, 2014)

Tri blend 100cc at 1.25 eod. Shit was the truth and leanest I've ever been.


----------



## KingFlair (May 8, 2014)

My favorite cycle had alot to do with strength, as the looks seem to follow anyway. This is fairly advanced, so I would suggest this as no less than your 10th cycle......All amounts are per week unless otherwise noted;

1600 test blend 
600 tren enanthate
600 masteron enanthate
500 deca durabolin
50 Turinobol per day
60 Dianabol per day

No sides whatsoever, at this point I was wondering WHAT DID I HAVE TO TAKE TO GET SIDES? Lol. End result was a drop of 5% bodyfat down to about 8, my bench increased about 90 pounds and I gained a little over 40 pounds of vascular, shredded muscle.

Instead of Winni, throw in Turinobol and Eq. You will be happy beyond happy with those results!


----------



## RISE (May 8, 2014)

2nd cycle I did was 750 mg of test e and 200 mg of deca a wk.  blew up pretty good.  Also my last cycle of 600 test and 400 tren e was tight.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 8, 2014)

Sust/EQ/TrenA...forget the doses, but probably 500, 300, 200 weekly.


----------



## Radical1 (May 8, 2014)

Test Prop and Mast Prop is a great way to go!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 8, 2014)

500 test and 450 bold cyp with 25mg dbol per day. It was my second cycle. Made awesome gains.


----------



## mistah187 (May 8, 2014)

Sus redijects. One a week. Was my first one.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 8, 2014)

Test deca.


----------



## Yaya (May 8, 2014)

Who knows...

All were good to a point..

Strongest was sus/Dbol

Best I looked was test p/ winny tabs/ tren


----------



## Yaya (May 8, 2014)

Also did a tri blend last summer and loved it


----------



## Seeker (May 8, 2014)

I loved them all. Still love them all.  Got nice and swole on sust/eq/drol.  Loved good ole test/Deca/dbol. 
You


----------



## Joliver (May 8, 2014)

Gram of test, 50mgs dbol. Big PRs on that go.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 8, 2014)

600 Test
600 Mast

After this next blast, I'm seriously contemplating cruising on this for......ever


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 8, 2014)

This one minus the fake shit. Test/Dbol/Drol/TNE


----------



## italian1 (May 8, 2014)

I like the Ducati 1198 personally.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 8, 2014)

Test E 400 / Mast E 600 / Tren E 400

Looked like a BowFlex commercial.


----------



## Gt500face (May 8, 2014)

Test E, Anadrol, dbol


----------



## TriniJuice (May 8, 2014)

Waiting to run Test/TrenE/Var
iAlready know it'll be my fav


----------



## Get Some (May 9, 2014)

Pure Mass

600mg test/wk
600mg EQ/wk
500mg Deca/wk
50mg dbol daily

if you can't get huge on that they you're doing it wrong!! This was easily the biggest muscle gaining cycle of my life and it was only 10 weeks!!! Oh, and I frontloaded too!


----------



## Get Some (May 9, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> Test E, Anadrol, dbol



Anadrol/dbol combo is a great one! Most people don't even think about it as an option but I had great results


----------



## Gt500face (May 9, 2014)

Get Some said:


> Anadrol/dbol combo is a great one! Most people don't even think about it as an option but I had great results



Honestly I saw the best results from that cycle, it changed the frame of my body.


----------



## dboldouggie (May 9, 2014)

My first cycle


----------



## DarksideSix (May 9, 2014)

Tren A/Test P.........that's the ONLY cycle for me.


----------



## brutus79 (May 9, 2014)

KingFlair said:


> My favorite cycle had alot to do with strength, as the looks seem to follow anyway. This is fairly advanced, so I would suggest this as no less than your 10th cycle......All amounts are per week unless otherwise noted;
> 
> 1600 test blend
> 600 tren enanthate
> ...



Wait, wait, wait- before I call bullshit and flame the **** out of you I just want you to clarify- you gained forty pounds of muscle in one cycle?  Either you are a cop or a troll. Smh


----------



## Infantry87 (May 9, 2014)

Tren A =600wk
Test PP=300wk
Drol=100ED
Var=100ED
16wks and loved every day of it


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 9, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> Honestly I saw the best results from that cycle, it changed the frame of my body.



That it definitely does!!


----------



## bubbagump (May 9, 2014)

Test E, Tren E, Drol, Mast E.   I like mast with everything.


----------



## SFGiants (May 9, 2014)

Test Mast Var


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2014)

deca dbol test


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 9, 2014)

Im curious how that Anadrol/dbol was run?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Im curious how that Anadrol/dbol was run?



its a great combo..I would say do this after u have experience with both dbol and drol alone..just how i do things


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 9, 2014)

Well I have taken both dbols n winny


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Well I have taken both dbols n winny



try drol in a cycle so u have a feel for the drug


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 9, 2014)

I heard drols are pretty crazy


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> I heard drols are pretty crazy



not any crazier then good dbols


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 9, 2014)

I've had great dbols. Thinking of getting those soon.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> I've had great dbols. Thinking of getting those soon.



ya bro orals are the shit..but its also a mental game cause u gain so fast and u lose it fast..but still the fukin rock!


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 9, 2014)

I loved dbols. I gained good weight n kept alot of it on whereas many say u lose it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> I loved dbols. I gained good weight n kept alot of it on whereas many say u lose it.



sure u keep..shit i look different after every cycle... but when your week 6 of dbol it just has a special look that u just cant keep


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 9, 2014)

I hear ya bro. Thats when pinning helps lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> I hear ya bro. Thats when pinning helps lol



always have a test base in every cycle u do..really thats the point of orals to kick start a long ester cycle..so when the orals are done the oils are in full blast and u keep gaining


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 9, 2014)

Yea im putting a cycle together now I need to post it for feedback.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 9, 2014)

M_T Pockets said:


> Yea im putting a cycle together now I need to post it for feedback.


make your own thread we will make sure your cycle is on point


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 9, 2014)

Ok greatly appreciated bro.


----------



## afreakyone (May 9, 2014)

Guys, thanks for all the reply's.  Majority rules and it looks like I need to definitely do some more ordering. My stock of test E and prop needs some companions.  I'm definitely hooked on the test but by the responses it looks like there is alot more to experience. Thsnks everyone.
-afreakyone


----------



## KingFlair (May 9, 2014)

brutus79 said:


> Wait, wait, wait- before I call bullshit and flame the **** out of you I just want you to clarify- you gained forty pounds of muscle in one cycle?  Either you are a cop or a troll. Smh



Exactly 38 pounds over a 16 week cycle. I had been laid up with 3 bulging discs in my lower back previous to this, and my weight had dropped from 205 to 175. Once I got clearance to start training again, I started the cycle. By the time it was done, I weighed 218 and my body fat dropped a bit too, strange as I did zero cardio as usual. So flame away, it's what an immature wannabe would do who isn't happy with their own gain. Hope you feel better.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 9, 2014)

KingFlair said:


> Exactly 38 pounds over a 16 week cycle. I had been laid up with 3 bulging discs in my lower back previous to this, and my weight had dropped from 205 to 175. Once I got clearance to start training again, I started the cycle. By the time it was done, I weighed 218 and my body fat dropped a bit too, strange as I did zero cardio as usual. So flame away, it's what an immature wannabe would do who isn't happy with their own gain. Hope you feel better.



I'm not flaming but it's not possible to gain 40lbs of skeletal muscle tissue in 16wks. It's likely a combination of water weight, glycogen stores increasing, food in the body from bulking, fat gain, muscle gain, etc.


----------



## KingFlair (May 9, 2014)

Of course there were other factors at work, weight gain, glycogen stores, etc. ... .but the weight was there, strength was almost back to normal and damn it looked good. Not everyone on this forum is a teenager embellishing their bench press and talking shit. Got to MesoRX if you're into that garbage.


----------



## Determined (May 9, 2014)

To just look and feel good test tren and dbol.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 9, 2014)

KingFlair said:


> Of course there were other factors at work, weight gain, glycogen stores, etc. ... .but the weight was there, strength was almost back to normal and damn it looked good. Not everyone on this forum is a teenager embellishing their bench press and talking shit. Got to MesoRX if you're into that garbage.



I never said you were talking shit brother but you did say '40lbs of vascular, shredded muscle' did you not? Muscle isn't glycogen or water or food in the gut. That's my point. The statement is misleading to someone else reading it who may not know better or is new to the game. I don't want someone copying that monster of a cycle for their first merry-go-round bc they thought they can gain 40lbs of muscle tissue in 16wks. That's the purpose of my post. It's not to flame you or call you a liar.

Edit* it would be much easier to assess what you did gain or lose if you had any body fat assessments done like a bodpod or dexa scan.


----------



## KingFlair (May 9, 2014)

Fair enough. I did say this wasn't for a newby, I wouldn't try this without being at least 10 cycles in - as I stated. I have replicated this cycle three times since, it's good for at least 20 pounds, anytime. On my body anyway, lol. Certainly not a "healthy" cycle by any means....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 9, 2014)

KingFlair said:


> Fair enough. I did say this wasn't for a newby, I wouldn't try this without being at least 10 cycles in - as I stated. I have replicated this cycle three times since, it's good for at least 20 pounds, anytime. On my body anyway, lol. Certainly not a "healthy" cycle by any means....



And I understand that bro but we all know a young kid reading in will disregard the "not for a newbie" part and do it anyway lol. Thanks for not taking me in the wrong light


----------



## gymrat827 (May 9, 2014)

tes/EQ/drol


----------



## KingFlair (May 9, 2014)

We're all good, dude. We shouldn't have to cut our  material back in case it falls into the wrong hands (kids), but it is the internet. I guess being new to this whole forum thing, less info is more. Gotta be responsible. The "real" people will ask questions I guess!


----------



## Darkhorse1 (May 13, 2014)

Test prop and suspension 500 mg/ wk! 230 lbs and ripped as FAWK no matter what I ate and I ATE like a HORSE!! It was a blend from an old UGL that I used for YEARS!! Never could recreate that!! The down side was the PIP!! It was almost crippling for the first few weeks!!


----------



## RowdyBrad (May 13, 2014)

The original test/anavar cycle I did. Great feeling and gains.


----------

